# Sausage Recall



## wimpy69 (May 5, 2018)

http://amp.bnd.com/news/local/article210533049.html


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2018)

Just one more reason to make your own sausage!
Al


----------



## oddegan (May 5, 2018)

Makes me glad I haven't bought any in a few years.


----------

